# Sudan woman sentenced to death after refusing to renounce Christianity



## Chuckt

Sudan woman sentenced to death after refusing to renounce Christianity 



> A pregnant Sudanese woman who refused to renounce her Christianity was sentenced to death by hanging Thursday in a Khartoum court, provoking outrage from human rights groups..
> 
> Meriam Yehya Ibrahim, who has a young son and is married to a Christian from South Sudan, violated Islamic sharia law, the court said. She insists she was raised Christian, not Muslim.
> 
> The court also ordered Ibrahim to be flogged for having sexual relations with her husband, since her marriage is not recognized by officials.



Sudan woman sentenced to death after refusing to renounce Christianity*-*Los Angeles Times


----------



## Godboy

"Religion of peace"


----------



## MDiver

While I am no fan of any organized religion, especially the Abrahamic ones, I believe an armed force should go in and rescue the woman and show them that the world is sick of such ideology.
The problem is that she will just become another fatality of Islam and nobody will do anything about it.


----------



## MDiver

If the ancient religions of the Aztecs and Mayans were resumed along with human sacrifice, it would not be tolerated.  The same should be of the barbaric practices of the Muslims.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Religious fundmentalism really fucking sucks.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Chuckt said:


> Sudan woman sentenced to death after refusing to renounce Christianity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pregnant Sudanese woman who refused to renounce her Christianity was sentenced to death by hanging Thursday in a Khartoum court, provoking outrage from human rights groups..
> 
> Meriam Yehya Ibrahim, who has a young son and is married to a Christian from South Sudan, violated Islamic sharia law, the court said. She insists she was raised Christian, not Muslim.
> 
> The court also ordered Ibrahim to be flogged for having sexual relations with her husband, since her marriage is not recognized by officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudan woman sentenced to death after refusing to renounce Christianity*-*Los Angeles Times
Click to expand...


ChuckT, are you interfering with religious beliefs of others?


----------



## GISMYS

yes!! islam the religion of peace and justice???????????????but you better not be a JEW,CHRISTIAN OR A WOMAN!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Then don't be a Muslim, GISMYS.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Don't be a religious fundie! A nut case!


----------



## JimH52

Sharia law is barbaric and medieval.


----------



## GISMYS

JimH52 said:


> Sharia law is barbaric and medieval.



But our hussein obama,and the liberal dem left are afraid to say a word.


----------



## bianco

Godboy said:


> "Religion of peace"



and "Black Africa"


----------



## bianco

GISMYS said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia law is barbaric and medieval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But our hussein obama,and the liberal dem left are afraid to say a word.
Click to expand...


Seems to be.

Also seem to be silent on the genociding of Whites in Africa.

Should be interesting when Islamic law is the law of America, Britain ad the rest of the West.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Chuckt

JakeStarkey said:


> Chuckt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sudan woman sentenced to death after refusing to renounce Christianity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pregnant Sudanese woman who refused to renounce her Christianity was sentenced to death by hanging Thursday in a Khartoum court, provoking outrage from human rights groups..
> 
> Meriam Yehya Ibrahim, who has a young son and is married to a Christian from South Sudan, violated Islamic sharia law, the court said. She insists she was raised Christian, not Muslim.
> 
> The court also ordered Ibrahim to be flogged for having sexual relations with her husband, since her marriage is not recognized by officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudan woman sentenced to death after refusing to renounce Christianity*-*Los Angeles Times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChuckT, are you interfering with religious beliefs of others?
Click to expand...


I'm reporting the news.


----------



## Godboy

GISMYS said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia law is barbaric and medieval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But our hussein obama,and the liberal dem left are afraid to say a word.
Click to expand...


Why would someone who thinks the world is about to end even bother concerning themselves with such trivial matters? In fact, if you believe the world is going to end next year, why do you waste your time on political discussions at all?

You fucking liar, you clearly dont even believe in the absurd shit you spew here daily. I thought lying was a sin. Why are you preaching 24/7, while breaking the ten commandments in your own life? Hypocrite lying fuckwad.


----------



## GISMYS

Godboy said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia law is barbaric and medieval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But our hussein obama,and the liberal dem left are afraid to say a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would someone who thinks the world is about to end even bother concerning themselves with such trivial matters? In fact, if you believe the world is going to end next year, why do you waste your time on political discussions at all?
> 
> You fucking liar, you clearly dont even believe in the absurd shit you spew here daily. I thought lying was a sin. Why are you preaching 24/7, while breaking the ten commandments in your own life? Hypocrite lying fuckwad.
Click to expand...


THE WORLD NEVER ENDS!!!!  JESUS IS about to return and set up his kingdom here on earth and rule from Jerusalem and we believers get to rule weith HIM!!! PTL and you???


----------



## bianco

JimH52 said:


> Sharia law is barbaric and medieval.



Quite.

She won't be strung up by the neck until she is dead...for 2 years...until she's breast fed the baby for that length of time.

Then, the Muslim officials will come for her, drag her from her cell or home or wherever,  put a noose around her neck, and hang all life out of her body.


SHARIA IN AMERICA | The Role of Shari?a Law in U.S. Courts

_SHARIA IN AMERICA 
The Role of Sharia Law in U.S. Courts _


New Islamist Group Wants "Sharia 4 America" :: The Investigative Project on Terrorism

_New Islamist Group Wants "Sharia 4 America"

Shariah 4 America, a new fringe American Islamist group, advocates converting the White House into the White Mosque and changing the Statue of Liberty to a giant minaret. 

The group promotes the destruction of all non-Muslim political systems and will be promises its first rally outside the White House on Thursday, supposedly alongside British extremist Anjem Choudary. The date of the rally commemorates the anniversary of the collapse of the last Islamic caliphate and will launch the new group's campaign to revive the Islamic political system, starting in America.

"Have you ever wondered what America would look like under Shari'ah? The ongoing campaign to bring the US and indeed the entire world under the authority of Islam has compelled sincere Muslims to draw up realistic plans for changes that are likely to occur once all obstacles in the way of implementing the Shari'ah are removed," the group's website says. "With the absence of the Shari'ah worldwide, mosques are unfortunately a far cry from their glorious past, *and hence the conversion of the White House into one will undoubtedly help restore the iconic status that this building has in the Shari'ah." *

The founding of Shariah 4 America formalizes growing ties between American and British Islamists. _


----------



## emilynghiem

GISMYS said:


> yes!! islam the religion of peace and justice???????????????but you better not be a JEW,CHRISTIAN OR A WOMAN!!!



As they say, no justice no peace.

True Islam embraces the Jewish Torah, Christian Scriptures, and Muslim Quran in full context with each other.

True Muslim believers also receive and follow Christ Jesus to respect the same God as Jewish and Christian.

(Both Christians and Muslims who reject and condemn each other are out of line.
Where extreme militant Zionists and Jihadists declare war on each other, 
this is Antichrist instead of Christ. The true believers among the Jewish, Christian
and Muslim follow God's laws in harmony in the spirit of Christ Jesus and find PEACE.)

NOTE: I also find Buddhism and Constitutional laws to be "sent by God"
so by Islamic teachings to receive and respect "all sent by God"
then Constitutional due process and checks and balances on govt authority
and democratic process would also be recognized as universal laws of nature, given by God.


----------



## emilynghiem

Godboy said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia law is barbaric and medieval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But our hussein obama,and the liberal dem left are afraid to say a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would someone who thinks the world is about to end even bother concerning themselves with such trivial matters? In fact, if you believe the world is going to end next year, why do you waste your time on political discussions at all?
> 
> You fucking liar, you clearly dont even believe in the absurd shit you spew here daily. I thought lying was a sin. Why are you preaching 24/7, while breaking the ten commandments in your own life? Hypocrite lying fuckwad.
Click to expand...


Dear Godboy:
This means the end of the world of false religion, false government, false gods, false economy, false soceity.

We are already going through these reforms now.

People everywhere are rebelling and rejecting corruption by false authority
and seeking to enforce and establish the original laws before they got hijacked.

This is happening in both religions and politics.

I don't know anyone who isn't aware of the politics and problems that need
immediate correction. This is the process that the Bible is referring to
of renewal. Basically the same type of Reformation in the church
is happening with the state, based on returning to the spirit of the laws
that was lost and corrupted by politicians. Same thing, same process,
but now it is reaching critical mass because people are connecting worldwide over the internet and social media
to organize local and global reforms. It is happening on all levels, from all different angles; as parts of one huge process.

"Politics as usual" is not sustainable, and people are finally organizing ideas and resources
to challenge and change the status quo.

Look at the reaction time around protests, such as in Africa after the school girls
were kidnapped and now the publicity over the persecution and execution of Christians.

Out of all this chaos, it is forcing people to unite around common goals
and rise above our differences if we are going to stop these abuses and atrocities.

So out of the clouds of confusion, true leadership is emerging to stand for truth and justice and social order.
So the old ways will end, and the right ways will finally be recognized and reclaim authority.


----------



## emilynghiem

GISMYS said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> 
> But our hussein obama,and the liberal dem left are afraid to say a word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would someone who thinks the world is about to end even bother concerning themselves with such trivial matters? In fact, if you believe the world is going to end next year, why do you waste your time on political discussions at all?
> 
> You fucking liar, you clearly dont even believe in the absurd shit you spew here daily. I thought lying was a sin. Why are you preaching 24/7, while breaking the ten commandments in your own life? Hypocrite lying fuckwad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THE WORLD NEVER ENDS!!!!  JESUS IS about to return and set up his kingdom here on earth and rule from Jerusalem and we believers get to rule weith HIM!!! PTL and you???
Click to expand...


Document - Sudan: Mother at risk of flogging and death sentence: Meriam Yehya Ibrahim | Amnesty International

   [MENTION=42952]GISMYS[/MENTION]
   [MENTION=11674]Sunni Man[/MENTION]

Dear GISMYS and SunniMan:
At the end times, the "spirit of truth" is supposed to be established (I think the Gentiles will bring this out), then this establishes the coming of Jesus or Justice for all to receive,
accompanied by the Holy Spirit or healing peace/harmony for all humanity.

With Justice comes Peace.

So the spirit of Christ Jesus, which brings Restorative Justice,
brings Peace to all, which is what Islam is supposed to fufill
for all Jewish, Christian and Muslim believers under one Law of God.

I had a vision that this case in Africa is going to unite all the
Christian and Muslim leaders (and also Jewish and Buddhist leaders)
who will be called to put aside cultural religious differences in tradition,
and come together for truth and justice that touches all people.

There will be no more division between Muslims and Christians,
when all are joined in the spirit of Christ that fulfills ALL LAWS.

Even the Jewish and Buddhist will be recognized as included
by all people receiving the spirit of Christ Jesus, where all tribes will be
united as one, even in our diverse traditions that make us so different.

Can I please ask your wisdom and prayers for the right
people to come forward to lead the nations and the world
in unifying all people of all tribes to bring on the final
establishment of the spirit of the laws in Truth Justice and Peace for all humanity.

Please pray for protection and preparation
that all hearts minds souls and relationships
shall receive the truth and be set free from any other obstacles.

Whatever we do for the least of our neighbors, we do for God.
In this way, all people repent of our petty conflicts and rise above to 
recognize and receive universal truth that encompasses all our understanding
and does not leave out any. All wrongs will be corrected in the process so
there is no division or rejection, only reconciliation in truth.

I join you in prayer for this process to be fulfilled in the
name of Justice which is embodied in Jesus, and Truth which is one with God's will.

Thank you for being here
and I pray that all others join in this same
unifying spirit that includes all humanity universally
that all may be saved from suffering and strife.


----------



## emilynghiem

[MENTION=44974]bianco[/MENTION]

Boko Haram was sponsored to smear Islam ?Jingir

Whatever political corruption and abuses are happening with Islam,
both the Catholic church and the US Government having been facing similar
Reformation movements to remove the abusive leadership and restore
the ORIGINAL spirit of the laws and quit manipulating the letter of the law for power.

At this point, the peaceful leadership among the Islamic clergy
have not yet been heard. Only the extreme violent Jihadists get any media coverage.

The abuses will end when the true teaching of Islam are brought forth
and established, and the wrong ways are put down as false.

Same with the true Constitutional laws, to get rid of political and corporate abuses.
And the true Christian message, to get rid of religious abuse by people persecuting
each other with false condemnations that defy the real meaning in the Bible.

I support the true teachings and leaders in all these faiths who can bring
about universal understanding that does not divide people against each other.

That's how you can tell the real teachers -- they unite and resolve problems, where all people contribute exactly as we are, and there is no discrimination or division that destroys



bianco said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia law is barbaric and medieval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite.
> 
> She won't be strung up by the neck until she is dead...for 2 years...until she's breast fed the baby for that length of time.
> 
> Then, the Muslim officials will come for her, drag her from her cell or home or wherever,  put a noose around her neck, and hang all life out of her body.
> 
> 
> SHARIA IN AMERICA | The Role of Shari?a Law in U.S. Courts
> 
> _SHARIA IN AMERICA
> The Role of Sharia Law in U.S. Courts _
> 
> 
> New Islamist Group Wants "Sharia 4 America" :: The Investigative Project on Terrorism
> 
> _New Islamist Group Wants "Sharia 4 America"
> 
> Shariah 4 America, a new fringe American Islamist group, advocates converting the White House into the White Mosque and changing the Statue of Liberty to a giant minaret.
> 
> The group promotes the destruction of all non-Muslim political systems and will be promises its first rally outside the White House on Thursday, supposedly alongside British extremist Anjem Choudary. The date of the rally commemorates the anniversary of the collapse of the last Islamic caliphate and will launch the new group's campaign to revive the Islamic political system, starting in America.
> 
> "Have you ever wondered what America would look like under Shari'ah? The ongoing campaign to bring the US and indeed the entire world under the authority of Islam has compelled sincere Muslims to draw up realistic plans for changes that are likely to occur once all obstacles in the way of implementing the Shari'ah are removed," the group's website says. "With the absence of the Shari'ah worldwide, mosques are unfortunately a far cry from their glorious past, *and hence the conversion of the White House into one will undoubtedly help restore the iconic status that this building has in the Shari'ah." *
> 
> The founding of Shariah 4 America formalizes growing ties between American and British Islamists. _
Click to expand...


----------



## GISMYS

emilynghiem said:


> [MENTION=44974]bianco[/MENTION]
> 
> Boko Haram was sponsored to smear Islam ?Jingir
> 
> Whatever political corruption and abuses are happening with Islam,
> both the Catholic church and the US Government having been facing similar
> Reformation movements to remove the abusive leadership and restore
> the ORIGINAL spirit of the laws and quit manipulating the letter of the law for power.
> 
> At this point, the peaceful leadership among the Islamic clergy
> have not yet been heard. Only the extreme violent Jihadists get any media coverage.
> 
> The abuses will end when the true teaching of Islam are brought forth
> and established, and the wrong ways are put down as false.
> 
> Same with the true Constitutional laws, to get rid of political and corporate abuses.
> And the true Christian message, to get rid of religious abuse by people persecuting
> each other with false condemnations that defy the real meaning in the Bible.
> 
> I support the true teachings and leaders in all these faiths who can bring
> about universal understanding that does not divide people against each other.
> 
> That's how you can tell the real teachers -- they unite and resolve problems, where all people contribute exactly as we are, and there is no discrimination or division that destroys
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharia law is barbaric and medieval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite.
> 
> She won't be strung up by the neck until she is dead...for 2 years...until she's breast fed the baby for that length of time.
> 
> Then, the Muslim officials will come for her, drag her from her cell or home or wherever,  put a noose around her neck, and hang all life out of her body.
> 
> 
> SHARIA IN AMERICA | The Role of Shari?a Law in U.S. Courts
> 
> _SHARIA IN AMERICA
> The Role of Sharia Law in U.S. Courts _
> 
> 
> New Islamist Group Wants "Sharia 4 America" :: The Investigative Project on Terrorism
> 
> _New Islamist Group Wants "Sharia 4 America"
> 
> Shariah 4 America, a new fringe American Islamist group, advocates converting the White House into the White Mosque and changing the Statue of Liberty to a giant minaret.
> 
> The group promotes the destruction of all non-Muslim political systems and will be promises its first rally outside the White House on Thursday, supposedly alongside British extremist Anjem Choudary. The date of the rally commemorates the anniversary of the collapse of the last Islamic caliphate and will launch the new group's campaign to revive the Islamic political system, starting in America.
> 
> "Have you ever wondered what America would look like under Shari'ah? The ongoing campaign to bring the US and indeed the entire world under the authority of Islam has compelled sincere Muslims to draw up realistic plans for changes that are likely to occur once all obstacles in the way of implementing the Shari'ah are removed," the group's website says. "With the absence of the Shari'ah worldwide, mosques are unfortunately a far cry from their glorious past, *and hence the conversion of the White House into one will undoubtedly help restore the iconic status that this building has in the Shari'ah." *
> 
> The founding of Shariah 4 America formalizes growing ties between American and British Islamists. _
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"the true teaching of Islam" are  ANYONE who does not convert are to be killed, "their jesus"(false) will return  and kill all JEWS and christian that will not convert and he will try to destroy the sign of the cross of JESUS and say it was all fake!


----------



## emilynghiem

GISMYS said:


> "the true teaching of Islam" are  ANYONE who does not convert are to be killed, "their jesus"(false) will return  and kill all JEWS and christian that will not convert and he will try to destroy the sign of the cross of JESUS and say it was all fake!



No, GISMYS that is not what I am referring to.

Mohammad gave out military instructions during warfare that do not apply to civilians.

This is like how Bush can be a Christian in Church, but when he is serving as Commander in Chief, some of the soldiers are instructed to barge in and shoot to kill without due process. That is unconstitutional and illegal to impose those instructions on civilians in peacetime; but it is military orders for soldiers to follow in warfare.

Mohammad taught there is NO compulsion in religion, and SURA 109 teaches peaceful coexistence where people cannot resolve their differences, they let each other to their own ways. 

Unfortunately, Jihadists, who worship war not God, take parts of Mohammad's words out of context and have abused these politically to terrorize, kill and oppress innocent people.

Similar to gunmen in the US who rebel and kill people claiming to be attacking tyranny.
That is not the proper way to enforce, follow or teach the laws. It is VIOLATING the laws.
And neither is the Jihadist terrorism the right way either.

This is a horrible atrocity in the eyes of true Muslim believers who respect God and follow God's will peacefully, and have no concept or association with any of these Jihadist extremists
who will kill them or their families if they speak out. That is why so many Muslims run to other countries such as the US for asylum, to get away from these violent oppressive regimes.


----------



## JQPublic1

I am calling on ALL Christians to organize or support a Christian contingency plan in organizing a million Christian Pilgrimage to Sudan seeking the release of MS Ibrahim. She has shown courage and unquestionable faithfulness in Jesus Christ by refusing to recant or reject Him in the face of death. What better test of piousness can there be? Surely the committed adherents to the doctrine of Christianity would not balk at saving one of their own; especially since God is on their side. I pray that my words will be inspirational for proponents of this cause!


----------



## JQPublic1

Now is the time for our POPE to test his faith! He can save this woman in myriad ways. Whether he solicits an audience with high Muslim Priests to intervene or whether he goes there armed only with faith, such an action would galvanize the world behind him. Perhaps a miracle will occur and serve to turn  even  some of the staunchest unbelievers into Christians!


----------



## bianco

JQPublic1 said:


> I am calling on ALL Christians to organize or support a Christian contingency plan in organizing a million Christian Pilgrimage to Sudan seeking the release of MS Ibrahim. She has shown courage and unquestionable faithfulness in Jesus Christ by refusing to recant or reject Him in the face of death. What better test of piousness can there be? Surely the committed adherents to the doctrine of Christianity would not balk at saving one of their own; especially since God is on their side. I pray that my words will be inspirational for proponents of this cause!



I pray that Ms Ibrahim can be saved from execution-homiciding by Islamic Sudan.

I fear a million Christians travelling on a pilgrimage to Sudan would achieve nothing, except getting a whole lot of the killed, jailed, or persecuted.

So...Sudan is Muslim...and South Sudan is Christian?

Best idea...*tell * Muslim Sudan in no uncertain terms that if it execution-homicides Ms Ibrahim it will be sorry, very sorry.

Tell it that all its mosques will be bombed to ash.
Tell it that all aid to Sudan will be stopped.
etc

More likely though the wimpy Christian leaders of the Western world will do nothing and Ms Ibrahim will be sacrificed on the altar of political correctness, trade, appeasement, multiculturalism, and absolute aplogy for Christianity and the Christian West's very existence.


----------



## JQPublic1

bianco said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling on ALL Christians to organize or support a Christian contingency plan in organizing a million Christian Pilgrimage to Sudan seeking the release of MS Ibrahim. She has shown courage and unquestionable faithfulness in Jesus Christ by refusing to recant or reject Him in the face of death. What better test of piousness can there be? Surely the committed adherents to the doctrine of Christianity would not balk at saving one of their own; especially since God is on their side. I pray that my words will be inspirational for proponents of this cause!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pray that Ms Ibrahim can be saved from execution-homiciding by Islamic Sudan.
> 
> I fear a million Christians travelling on a pilgrimage to Sudan would achieve nothing, except getting a whole lot of the killed, jailed, or persecuted.
> 
> So...Sudan is Muslim...and South Sudan is Christian?
> 
> Best idea...*tell * Muslim Sudan in no uncertain terms that if it execution-homicides Ms Ibrahim it will be sorry, very sorry.
> 
> Tell it that all its mosques will be bombed to ash.
> Tell it that all aid to Sudan will be stopped.
> etc
> 
> More likely though the wimpy Christian leaders of the Western world will do nothing and Ms Ibrahim will be sacrificed on the altar of political correctness, trade, appeasement, multiculturalism, and absolute aplogy for Christianity and the Christian West's very existence.
Click to expand...


Even a pilgrimage to the Christian sector of Sudan would be a notable event. Mass prayer and orderly protest could be the impetus that sets Ms Ibrahim free. But, as you say, those who purport to be Christians will likely prefer the safety of obsequiousness and hand wringing rather than standing up for a proven Christian in a life or death scenario.

Given her commitment and dedication to Christ, if she is put to death, this martyr should be canonized at the very least. She has shown unequivocally more intestinal fortitude than most of the silk robe wearing high priests and televangelists who proselytize relentlessly.
Which of them would offer to head the pilgrimage to which I was referring? Which of us, including me, would be willing to seek audience with her captors based on faith?

 I am sorely troubled because I realize I have much work to do. Lord give me strength and fortify my faith so that if the time comes, I will stand by my Christian convictions as bravely as Ms Ibrahim has.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

JQPublic1 said:


> I am calling on ALL Christians to organize or support a Christian contingency plan in organizing a million Christian Pilgrimage to Sudan seeking the release of MS Ibrahim. She has shown courage and unquestionable faithfulness in Jesus Christ by refusing to recant or reject Him in the face of death. What better test of piousness can there be? Surely the committed adherents to the doctrine of Christianity would not balk at saving one of their own; especially since God is on their side. I pray that my words will be inspirational for proponents of this cause!



A million Christians marching through Sudan, as if *extremists* wouldn't seize the excellent opportunity to blow you all the f*** up.


----------



## bianco

JQPublic1 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am calling on ALL Christians to organize or support a Christian contingency plan in organizing a million Christian Pilgrimage to Sudan seeking the release of MS Ibrahim. She has shown courage and unquestionable faithfulness in Jesus Christ by refusing to recant or reject Him in the face of death. What better test of piousness can there be? Surely the committed adherents to the doctrine of Christianity would not balk at saving one of their own; especially since God is on their side. I pray that my words will be inspirational for proponents of this cause!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pray that Ms Ibrahim can be saved from execution-homiciding by Islamic Sudan.
> 
> I fear a million Christians travelling on a pilgrimage to Sudan would achieve nothing, except getting a whole lot of the killed, jailed, or persecuted.
> 
> So...Sudan is Muslim...and South Sudan is Christian?
> 
> Best idea...*tell * Muslim Sudan in no uncertain terms that if it execution-homicides Ms Ibrahim it will be sorry, very sorry.
> 
> Tell it that all its mosques will be bombed to ash.
> Tell it that all aid to Sudan will be stopped.
> etc
> 
> More likely though the wimpy Christian leaders of the Western world will do nothing and Ms Ibrahim will be sacrificed on the altar of political correctness, trade, appeasement, multiculturalism, and absolute aplogy for Christianity and the Christian West's very existence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even a pilgrimage to the Christian sector of Sudan would be a notable event. Mass prayer and orderly protest could be the impetus that sets Ms Ibrahim free. But, as you say, those who purport to be Christians will likely prefer the safety of obsequiousness and hand wringing rather than standing up for a proven Christian in a life or death scenario.
> 
> Given her commitment and dedication to Christ, if she is put to death, this martyr should be canonized at the very least. She has shown unequivocally more intestinal fortitude than most of the silk robe wearing high priests and televangelists who proselytize relentlessly.
> Which of them would offer to head the pilgrimage to which I was referring? Which of us, including me, would be willing to seek audience with her captors based on faith?
> 
> I am sorely troubled because I realize I have much work to do. Lord give me strength and fortify my faith so that if the time comes, I will stand by my Christian convictions as bravely as Ms Ibrahim has.
Click to expand...


You can't do any Christian work if you're dead.
...which you would likely be if you went to Sudan to oppose The Muslims and their Sharia law.

Not Sudan, but Rambo 4 showed what happens when well-meaning Christians go being foolish.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFtQ2TjfKo0 [/ame]


----------



## JQPublic1

bianco said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pray that Ms Ibrahim can be saved from execution-homiciding by Islamic Sudan.
> 
> I fear a million Christians travelling on a pilgrimage to Sudan would achieve nothing, except getting a whole lot of the killed, jailed, or persecuted.
> 
> So...Sudan is Muslim...and South Sudan is Christian?
> 
> Best idea...*tell * Muslim Sudan in no uncertain terms that if it execution-homicides Ms Ibrahim it will be sorry, very sorry.
> 
> Tell it that all its mosques will be bombed to ash.
> Tell it that all aid to Sudan will be stopped.
> etc
> 
> More likely though the wimpy Christian leaders of the Western world will do nothing and Ms Ibrahim will be sacrificed on the altar of political correctness, trade, appeasement, multiculturalism, and absolute aplogy for Christianity and the Christian West's very existence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a pilgrimage to the Christian sector of Sudan would be a notable event. Mass prayer and orderly protest could be the impetus that sets Ms Ibrahim free. But, as you say, those who purport to be Christians will likely prefer the safety of obsequiousness and hand wringing rather than standing up for a proven Christian in a life or death scenario.
> 
> Given her commitment and dedication to Christ, if she is put to death, this martyr should be canonized at the very least. She has shown unequivocally more intestinal fortitude than most of the silk robe wearing high priests and televangelists who proselytize relentlessly.
> Which of them would offer to head the pilgrimage to which I was referring? Which of us, including me, would be willing to seek audience with her captors based on faith?
> 
> I am sorely troubled because I realize I have much work to do. Lord give me strength and fortify my faith so that if the time comes, I will stand by my Christian convictions as bravely as Ms Ibrahim has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't do any Christian work if you're dead.
> ...which you would likely be if you went to Sudan to oppose The Muslims and their Sharia law.
> 
> Not Sudan, but Rambo 4 showed what happens when well-meaning Christians go being foolish.
Click to expand...


I suppose an agnostic or atheist would think ANYTHING Christians do or believe is "foolish.


----------



## bianco

They probably would.

And vice versa!


----------



## LAfrique

Chuckt said:


> Sudan woman sentenced to death after refusing to renounce Christianity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pregnant Sudanese woman who refused to renounce her Christianity was sentenced to death by hanging Thursday in a Khartoum court, provoking outrage from human rights groups..
> 
> Meriam Yehya Ibrahim, who has a young son and is married to a Christian from South Sudan, violated Islamic sharia law, the court said. She insists she was raised Christian, not Muslim.
> 
> The court also ordered Ibrahim to be flogged for having sexual relations with her husband, since her marriage is not recognized by officials.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudan woman sentenced to death after refusing to renounce Christianity*-*Los Angeles Times
Click to expand...



The case of Meriam Yehya Ibrahim (and cases like it) calls for World intervention. It is abominable in this age and time to have a nation kill a person simply because of the person's religious belief or because of whom the person marries. 

I am glad I was able to comment on this case and similar cases worldwide. And, let me seize this opportunity on USMB to announce that *Ms. Meriam Yehya Ibrahim was not only released weeks ago (though detained for some time by Sudanese authorities), but made it to Europe and is now headed to the US with her husband* - Sudan Woman Who Faced Death Over Faith Heads to US - ABC News


----------



## Vigilante

WHAT....NO HASHTAG From the Moooch?... Some call and tell her!


----------



## LAfrique

Let me introduce you to current Meriam Yehya Ibrahim, Sudanese woman who faced death penalty in Sudan because of her religious belief - FUNMY KEMMY'S BLOG : Sudanese woman Meriam Yehya Ibrahim arrives US 


I am very glad to know Sudan in Africa finally did the right thing in releasing Ms. Meriam: *You DO NOT kill people because they have different religious views* (though I am very aware this is practically what the US government and its allies have been doing for decades now around the World) -

*They call it spreading (more like imposing) democracy, but I and other thinkers know it is TERRORISM and DICTATORSHIP*. Bunch of hypocrites in high places.


----------



## bianco

Convert to Christianity in many parts of the Muslim world and see what happens to you.

And...there's the matter of 9/11...and all the cheering in many parts of the world as NYC burned and its residents died horrible deaths.
As a result there's a War on Terror going on, which will likely never end.


----------



## emilynghiem

LAfrique said:


> Let me introduce you to current Meriam Yehya Ibrahim, Sudanese woman who faced death penalty in Sudan because of her religious belief - FUNMY KEMMY'S BLOG : Sudanese woman Meriam Yehya Ibrahim arrives US
> 
> I am very glad to know Sudan in Africa finally did the right thing in releasieng Ms. Meriam: *You DO NOT kill people because they have different religious views* (though I am very aware this is practically what the US government and its allies have been doing for decades now around the World) -
> 
> *They call it spreading (more like imposing) democracy, but I and other thinkers know it is TERRORISM and DICTATORSHIP*. Bunch of hypocrites in high places.



1. This took a lot of action and outspoken outreach on behalf of the very Christian groups so reviled and demonized by the left.

2. The same groups do not recognize Christian beliefs as valid, but work to override them politically by majority rule to silence and exclude them by law.

They are not going to voice outrage at Muslim tyranny, but leave it to the Christians to speak out then turn around and complain about these same groups. Who else is opposing the forced abortions in China? 

So quick to condemn the lack of religious freedom "in other countries" but turn around and exclude and discriminate here in America. And many conservatives do the same with Muslims. Such bias is everywhere, but we are selective in pointing out when "other groups or countries" do it, and look away when it's not convenient to take the blame ourselves.


----------



## emilynghiem

bianco said:


> Convert to Christianity in many parts of the Muslim world and see what happens to you.
> 
> And...there's the matter of 9/11...and all the cheering in many parts of the world as NYC burned and its residents died horrible deaths.
> As a result there's a War on Terror going on, which will likely never end.



The saddest thing is that Islam is supposed to embrace the laws and teachings of Christianity as part of their faith. So the way Islam is abused politically is already an affront to the faith.


----------

